# Ongoing Wood floor restore



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Any Advice is greatly appreciated.

I have been doing this for the past several months a little at a time.
Resoring the wood floor in a guest bedroom. It had very old carpet in it,
some kind of indoor-outdoor ****. When I removed it a good amount of the rubber stayed stuck to the wood floor. 

I have tried scraping and sanding with very limited sucess. Have finally been heating and scraping the rest. 

Does anybody have any other suggestions? It comes off just not very easily.
Thanks


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

You need to sand it with a commercial drum sander. I would start with 20 grit and work my way up to 220 grit screen. I work at Galveston Rentals in Galveston. We rent the machine for 50 bucks. Feel free to give me a shout! Alan


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

A commercial drum sander would do the job.....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, ARICHI will have to put this on my to do list


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm wondering if that glue would soften under friction heat and gum up the sander.

Have you tried a good chemical paint stripper on it to get the glue off? Then you can sand it.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

A sander will heat and spread the glue. Run into that on old furniture. I would use a chemical stripper or glue remover. Heated glue from sanding clogs all grits of paper making them useless. Not to mention the swirls the clogged paper will put into the wood!


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with the above posts about avoiding the sander until the glue is gone completely. Instead of a propane torch i'd buy a heat gun. Just my personal preference, they are cheap and you won't need to keep buying propane, let alone have an open fire in your house.

Goof off is a pretty good remover I've used in the past. https://www.google.com/search?q=goof+off&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&ie=&oe=#q=goof+off&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=HpTLUZzNHJDm8wTW7oHIBg&ved=0CC8Qsxg&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48340889,d.eWU&fp=e95aabca12857c2b&biw=1607&bih=705


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Do not torch that old mastic glue. An 8" drum snander will work well as suggested above.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Try sanding a test spot on the glue. Sometimes it is old and brittle and will just sand right off. Other times, it has some life/sticky left in it and it will gum up the sanding discs. Do a test. If it is old, a drum sander is the trick. If not, stripper/glue remover is the trick.


----------

